# Angeln auf Teneriffa



## schmidt06295 (24. April 2008)

Wir fliegen am 09. 05. nach Teneriffa. Wer weiß, unter welchen Bedingungen man dort angeln darf und kann uns helfen. Wir sind weder über unseren Angelverband, noch über den Reiseveranstlater weiter gekommen. FReue mich auf eine Antwort, am besten unter jugendgerichtshilfe@kreis-qlb.de oder schmidt6295@yahoo.de. Danke!S. Schmidt


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Das würde mich auch interessieren. Brauch man dort einen Erlaubnisschein?


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

auf fuerteventura braucht man zumindest offiziell einen ..
gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Baumle (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hoi,

war letztes Jahr um Pfingsten rum in Teneriffa. War in der Nähe von Adeje. Geangelt hab ich von den Wellenbrechern aus, mit Tintenfisch und Krabben, aber außer kleinerern Fischen nichts gefangen. Hatte auch kein richtiges Gerät dabei. Aber andere Angler haben auch größere Fische gefangen, weiß aber nicht, was das für welche waren. 
Schein hatte ich keinen, weiß auch nicht, ob man einen braucht.

Bei Los Gigantes in dem ort unten ist ein angelladen, die bieten auch Touren aufs Meer an. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## punkarpfen (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*



noworkteam schrieb:


> auf fuerteventura braucht man zumindest offiziell einen ..
> gruss
> 
> noworkteam


Wo bekommt man den denn? In Angelgeschäften, Rathäusern?


----------



## myers (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

servus.

den schein kriegst du im rathaus. oder im angelgeschäft nachfragen. oder gar keinen kaufen, weil:

war schon auf teneriffa in urlaub, 2 wochen exzessiv geangelt und mich hat niemand nach nem erlaubnisschein gefragt. hab auch schon mehrfach hier im forum gelesen, dass touris für gewöhnlich nicht kontrolliert werden (obwohl es da um fuerte ging, auf den restlichen kanaren wird's aber bestimmt genauso gehandhabt).

grüße, myers


----------



## Yoshi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hallo Leute, bin gerade seit einer Woche auf Teneriff, genauer gesagt in Puerto de la Cruz. muss euch enttauschen, hier geht mal absolut gar nix. Bin seit einer Woche intensiv am Fischen, ausser ein paar Minis war nix zu holen. Auch die Einheimischen haben nix gefangen. Vor lauter Frust bin ich gestern mal tauchen gegange, absolut Fischleer! Halt eben ein paar kleine an den Felsen, sonst nix. Aber das Wasser ist geil klar, man kann meterweit schauen.
Evt. ist die Gegend aber auch einfach nur ueberfischt, wenige Plaetze zum Angeln aber jede Menge Angler.... Auch werden viele Reusen in Ufernaehe ausgelegt. Wies allerdigs vom Boot her aussieht, kann ich euch nicht sagen.

Saludos 
Yoshi

P.S.. auch hier braucht man einen Schein....obwohl ich bislang noch nicht kontrolliert wurde.


----------



## Koghaheiner (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hi Yoshi,

wenn Du ein Auto hast, fahr mal nach Westen zu dem Leuchtturm an der äussersten westspitze der Insel, ich glaub der heißt Teno. Wenn Du rechts am leuchtturm vorbei den Weg runter gehst kommst Du an ein Becken, sag ich mal. Da hab ich ganz gut gefangen, allerdings nur Meeräschen und kleinere Barschartige. Oder Du machst einen Abenteuertrip nach Osten immer die Küste lang, Punta del Hidalgo, allerdings solltest Du einen kurvenfesten Magen und gute nerven haben.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Yoshi (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

HiKogha,dankefur denTipp.Meeraeschensindjawenigsten was.Aber selbst die gibt es nicht im "Hafen" von Puerto delaCruz. Das will schon was heissen.....


----------



## rhunter3 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Hallo Anglergemeinde,

ich bin ab 11. Oktober eine Woche auf Teneriffa in Puerto de la Cruz.
Ich möchte, wenn möglich, auch ein paar Stunden mit Angeln verbringen.
Leider bin ich ziemlicher Anfänger (Ich bereite mich gerade auf den Angelschein
hier in Bayern vor!)
Daß ich einen Angelschein auf Teneriffa brauche, weiß ich bereits und ich 
weiß auch, wo ich ihn in Puerto de la Cruz bekomme.
Was ich allerdings gar nicht weiß ist, welches Material ich einpacken soll und wo/wie man in der Nähe von Puerto de la Cruz am einfachsten Angeln kann.
Strand? Hafen? Brandungsrute? Auf Grund? Mit Pose? Tagsüber? Nachts?

Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar für ein paar Hinweise!

Viele Grüße

rhunter


----------



## Wollebre (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Die gebührenpflichtige Erlaubnis zum Hochseefischen muß man allerdings zuvor schriftlich einholen beim Oficina de Agricultura, Servicio de Pesca, Avenida Anaga 35, Santa Cruz de Tenerife.
Kostet € 15,00 und ist 5 Jahre gültig.
Hatte dort mit den Bullen bei einer Kontrolle richtigen Ärger. Haben mich nur laufen lassen, weil ich am nächsten Tag nach Hause geflogen bin
(als nette Ausrede)
Die Einheimischen die keinen Schein hatten bekamen alle eine Anzeige!!


----------



## Ray93 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*

Braucht man einen Angelschein nur zum Hochseefischen ???
Oder auch beim angeln im Hafenbecken oder an der Küste???
Fahre in 3 tagen nach teneriffa(playa de las amerikas), un brauch soviel information wie geht (Wo ich nen schein herkrieg, wenn ich einen für anglen an der küste un im hafenbecken brauch..) un was für fiscghe es dort gibt un die angelmethoden.
Danke schon mal für eure antworten...:vik:#h


----------



## Sargo (30. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Teneriffa*



Ray93 schrieb:


> Braucht man einen Angelschein nur zum Hochseefischen ???
> Oder auch beim angeln im Hafenbecken oder an der Küste???
> Fahre in 3 tagen nach teneriffa(playa de las amerikas), un brauch soviel information wie geht (Wo ich nen schein herkrieg, wenn ich einen für anglen an der küste un im hafenbecken brauch..) un was für fiscghe es dort gibt un die angelmethoden.
> Danke schon mal für eure antworten...:vik:#h



Ganz schön magere Ausbeute an Infos zum Thema Teneriffa. Wenn man das mit der Algave vergleicht ......

Kaum zu Glauben, daß da so wenig geht ....

Sargo


----------

